# 2.5 months on TLF did this to my lawn....



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

This place has is a wealth of knowledge and has a ton of great people. I still have a lot to learn, bit I think I'm on the right track!

Before











AFTER


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Congrats on your accomplishments! What are you doing differently that is making the difference? What is you HOC?


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Congrats on your accomplishments! What are you doing differently that is making the difference? What is you HOC?


Cutting more frequently (every 3-4 days), spoon feeding .25 lbs of N per 1000 every week and watering it well. I've also done 2 apps of PGR & FEature and I've hand-pulled about 4 5gal buckets full of weeds.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Turftoe said:


> ... and I've hand-pulled about 4 5gal buckets full of weeds.


Ha! Sweat equity (can't find that in a bottle! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Keep it up great work - this place is awesome


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

@Turftoe I like your approach. What fert are you using?

Since joining TLF I'm watering once a week (deep watering), cutting twice a week and plan to use a 21-0-0 on my first spring application of fert. Then the second month on I will use a 13-13-13 at half rate every two weeks.

At the end of the day you are correct that TLF is awesome with really good folks!


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

440mag said:


> Turftoe said:
> 
> 
> > ... and I've hand-pulled about 4 5gal buckets full of weeds.
> ...


Especially in this southern humidity!


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> Keep it up great work - this place is awesome


Thanks! And yes it is!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Turftoe said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on your accomplishments! What are you doing differently that is making the difference? What is you HOC?
> ...


I like the kid in the picture standing with hands on the hips looking at all that's been accomplished. Add a beer and it looks like me... except bald.


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

ctrav said:


> @Turftoe I like your approach. What fert are you using?
> 
> Since joining TLF I'm watering once a week (deep watering), cutting twice a week and plan to use a 21-0-0 on my first spring application of fert. Then the second month on I will use a 13-13-13 at half rate every two weeks.
> 
> At the end of the day you are correct that TLF is awesome with really good folks!


Thanks! I've been using a 26-0-2 Fast Green that I got on sale at Walmart for $3 a bag. I usually water once per week and hand water dry spots that I see.


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Turftoe said:
> 
> 
> > ctrav said:
> ...


They spend a lot of time out there with me, so I'm sure they think they did all the work lol


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Turftoe said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Turftoe said:
> ...


Enjoy it. I remember both my boys pushing their Mike The Mower behind me while I mowed and using their toy weed eaters and blowers.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Turftoe said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > @Turftoe I like your approach. What fert are you using?
> ...


Can't beat that price and it certainly seems to be working! Have you had a soil test done or do you plan to do one in the spring? $30 well spent as it tells you what your soil needs!


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Turftoe said:
> 
> 
> > ctrav said:
> ...


I didn't do one this year, but I plan to in the spring.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

quite a big difference @Turftoe good work. Next year it will look even better. Slow and steady gets it done.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I didn't notice the tree removal the first time I looked. Somewhere near Nashville, @Tellycoleman is on his knees, hands to the sky, screaming "FINALLY, SOMEONE LISTENED!!!"


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I didn't notice the tree removal the first time I looked. Somewhere near Nashville, @Tellycoleman is on his knees, hands to the sky, screaming "FINALLY, SOMEONE LISTENED!!!"


 :thumbup:


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Awesome Results!!!

What type of Bermuda do you have...and what is your HOC?

Looks like there is very little scalping in the after pictures compared to the first pic.

Is that a long HOC ...did you sand or level?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Turftoe said:


> 440mag said:
> 
> 
> > Turftoe said:
> ...


Yeah, buddy! My wife KNEW I was "special" when I was out front on my hands and knees one afternoon and a big *ss stake bed truck loaded down with local, immigrant workers pulled up and they asked, "_Hey ******, maybe you come work for us, si_?"

(But, she said, "Absolutely no freakin' way!" to the "TLF" tattoo idea ... :shock: :lol:


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> quite a big difference @Turftoe good work. Next year it will look even better. Slow and steady gets it done.


Thanks Connor! I watch your videos all the time and maybe one day my lawn will be half as level as yours lol. Ohhhh Yeeeaaahhh!! :lol:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Turftoe said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > quite a big difference @Turftoe good work. Next year it will look even better. Slow and steady gets it done.
> ...


I see sand in your future.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I didn't notice the tree removal the first time I looked. Somewhere near Nashville, @Tellycoleman is on his knees, hands to the sky, screaming "FINALLY, SOMEONE LISTENED!!!"


Yessss Yessss Yessss


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

@Tellycoleman :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't notice the tree removal the first time I looked. Somewhere near Nashville, @Tellycoleman is on his knees, hands to the sky, screaming "FINALLY, SOMEONE LISTENED!!!"
> ...


I definitely took @tellycoleman 's advice and got rid of the tree. Planted a TON of stolons and it turned out so much better than I expected. Here's right after I planted them:







And here is today:


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Awesome Results!!!
> 
> What type of Bermuda do you have...and what is your HOC?
> 
> ...


I believe I have Tifway bermuda, but I'm not 100% sure and the HOC is at 1 & 1/8".

I've only spot leveled with 1 bag of play sand, but a full level project will be in the plan for next year


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

> "2.5 months on TLF did this to my lawn...."


What did it do to your wallet???


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

Rockinar said:


> > "2.5 months on TLF did this to my lawn...."
> 
> 
> What did it do to your wallet???


I WANTED to spend money on everything, but I waited and bought fertilizer on sale and tried to save as much as I could. I did buy a backpack sprayer, a manual reel mower, prodiamine & bifen.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Turftoe said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> > > "2.5 months on TLF did this to my lawn...."
> ...


Those are the best choice to buy for your money. 
Next year 
T-nex ( hopefully get in on a group buy)
Post emergents
Greensmower. 
Just tell everyone to contribute to your greensmower fund instead of birthday and Xmas gifts.


----------

